# سباااااااق المعلومات لجميع الاعضااااااااااااااااء



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

++ السلام والنعمه علي اجمل اعضاااااااااااء في الدنيا++

انا بقي ناويه اطلع كل المواهب المستخبية عندكم هههههههههه

فكرتلكم في فكره كده وبتمني انها تعجبكم واشوف تفاعل من جميع الاعضاء

الفكره هي سباق للمعلومات

هتكون عباره عن 5 اسئلة متنوعه

1- سؤال ديني

2- سؤال ثقافي

3- سؤال رياضي

4- سؤال حسابي

5- فزورة


وانا هنزل الاسئلة بالترتيب

وكل ما عليكم انكم هتدخلوا تجاوبوا واول عضو هيجاوب الخمس اسئلة صح هنتوقف عن السباق وهيكون هو العضو الفائز

وابدأ بعرض اسئله اخري وهكذا

الموضوع سهل جدا وبسيط وشايفه انها حاجه كويسه اننا نكتسب معلومات جديدة من خلال الاجابة علي الاسئلة

وكل عضو هيفوز هيكون ليه تصميم هدية لمجهوده وتفوقه 

ها

ايه رأيكم بقي يا شباب

ابدأ والا اصرف نظر هههههههههههه



ملحوظة

سيتم الاستعانة بالمصممين الجامدين جدا في المنتدي

كليمو

بسم الصليب

عياد

كوكي

بنت العدرا

كيوبيد

واي حد يقدر يساعد في الموضوع ياريت يقولنا وربنا يعوضكم

مع العلم

ان كل فائز هيتمله تصميم غير الفائز اللي قبله ومن مصمم مختلف بردو

عشان تكون الفكره متنوعه بأذواق مختلفه


منتظره رأيكم
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_انا من راى تصرفى نظر :smil15::smil15:_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ليه بس يا جوووووون


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوووووووة الفكرة يا روزي 
استمررررري :smile02​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا روزيتا يا قمر


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه بس يا جوووووون


_ غلاسة:gy0000::gy0000:_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه اوووووووووووك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_مهو الواحد مش هيعرف ياخد فرصته هنا  فبدل ما نتعقد  نصرف نظر من اولها _
_يكون احسن  ولا  ايه رايك  تقوليلى الاسئلة قبل ما تنزليها هنا _
_قولتى ايه ؟_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا اصرف نظر انت ومش تشارك هههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة خالص يا بت يا روزى

ربنا معاكى ومعانا فى المسابقة دى :d​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميل يا روزايتى
واكييييييييد
متابعه ​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_معاكى احنا يا خاله رزه_
_اتكل انتى على الله وملكيش دعوه_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

حلووووووووووووو خالص يا روزتى 
متابعة اكيييييييييييييييد
وبالنوسبة للتصميم انا بقول خليكى مع الباقى احسنلك بلاش انا ههههههههههههه
عنيا ياحبى ليكى
​


----------



## انريكي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكره حلوى اوي 

لكن اذا كنت اول واحد فكرة وحشة اوي هههههههههههههه

انتي بتجيبي الافكار ديه منين يا مفكره


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> فكرة حلوة خالص يا بت يا روزى​
> 
> 
> ربنا معاكى ومعانا فى المسابقة دى :d​


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا فادي

يلا بقي استعد هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *جميل يا روزايتى​*
> 
> *واكييييييييد*​
> *متابعه *​


 

تنوري يا دونا

ميرسي يا قمر علي تشجيعك


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام  راااااااااائع يا روزي
بس دة موضوع ثقافي واعتقد مكانه الثقافي 
والا ايه رأيك..


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _معاكى احنا يا خاله رزه_​
> 
> 
> 
> _اتكل انتى على الله وملكيش دعوه_​


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا توني

قدها طبعا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حلووووووووووووو خالص يا روزتى ​
> متابعة اكيييييييييييييييد
> وبالنوسبة للتصميم انا بقول خليكى مع الباقى احسنلك بلاش انا ههههههههههههه
> عنيا ياحبى ليكى​


 

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا انا عارفه انك شطوره يا حبي

تسلميلي عيونك


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> فكره حلوى اوي
> 
> لكن اذا كنت اول واحد فكرة وحشة اوي هههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي بتجيبي الافكار ديه منين يا مفكره


 

ههههههههههه بجيبها من دماغي يا انريكي

وميرسي اوي علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تمام راااااااااائع يا روزي
> بس دة موضوع ثقافي واعتقد مكانه الثقافي
> والا ايه رأيك..


 

زي ماتحب يا كليمو

انا مش عارفه اصل الاسئلة متنوعه 

لو شايف انه مكانه الثقافي

يبقي اوك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا اصرف نظر انت ومش تشارك هههههههههه


_* طيب هشارك  عند فيكى والقى الاسئلة *_
_*تجيلى لحد البروفيل *_
_*ماشى :smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

ماشي يا جوووون
تنور طبعا


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ما دام في اسئلة بغض النظر عن نوعيتها
يعني اختبر معلوماتك
اختبر ثقافتك؟؟
ولازم يكون متثبت بالثقافي لانه دخل دماغي خالص


----------



## govany shenoda (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكره حلوه مووووووووت
عجبتني جدا
انا معاكم
ربنا يخللنا افكارك يادماغ
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ما دام في اسئلة بغض النظر عن نوعيتها
> يعني اختبر معلوماتك
> اختبر ثقافتك؟؟
> ولازم يكون متثبت بالثقافي لانه دخل دماغي خالص


 

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو بجد

اوك زي ماتحب


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> فكره حلوه مووووووووت
> عجبتني جدا
> انا معاكم
> ربنا يخللنا افكارك يادماغ
> هههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه ويخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ميرسي اوي ليكي


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك عمل يديكى


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يبارك عمل يديكى


 

ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يثبت لجمال واهمية الموضوع..


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب فين يا بنتى الاسئلة هنفضل نقول موضوع جامد وبس

يلا ابدائى​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت لجمال واهمية الموضوع..


 

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب فين يا بنتى الاسئلة هنفضل نقول موضوع جامد وبس​





احلى ديانة قال:


> يلا ابدائى​


 

حااااااااااضر يا فادي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة رووووعة يا قمر
استمري ......​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة رووووعة يا قمر​
> 
> استمري ......​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتيني


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة جامدة جدا بس نصيحه منى ننمنع كليمو من المشاركة لان مش هيكون لينا فرصه :d​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> فكرة جامدة جدا بس نصيحه منى ننمنع كليمو من المشاركة لان مش هيكون لينا فرصه :d​


 

هههههههههه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

1- سؤال ديني​ ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد​
2- سؤال ثقافي​ما اسم العائلة الأمريكية التي كانت تستثمر البنوك ؟​​

3- سؤال رياضي​من هو اللاعب السعودي الذي سجل اول هدف أولمبي،وما هو التاريخ،وامام من سجل الهدف.؟​
4- سؤال حسابي​رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 11 ؟​​​

5- فزورة​فاكهة مكونه من ثلاثة حروف اول حرف مثل اخر عرف؟​​​يلا يا شباب منتظراكم​​واول عضو هيجاوب صح علي الخمس اسئلة سيتم التوقف ​والبدأ في مرحلة جديدة من الاسئلة المتنوعة​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

- سؤال ديني
ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد

أول وعد من الله للبشر كان ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}.


2- سؤال ثقافي
ما اسم العائلة الأمريكية التي كانت تستثمر البنوك ؟

هي عائله روتشيلد 


3- سؤال رياضي
من هو اللاعب السعودي الذي سجل اول هدف أولمبي،وما هو التاريخ،وامام من سجل الهدف.؟

ماجد أحمد عبد الله محمد 

4- سؤال حسابي
رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 11 ؟

4+5

5- فزورة
فاكهة مكونه من ثلاثة حروف اول حرف مثل اخر عرف؟

خوخ

يالا اى خدمه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*فكره جميله جدا يا روزي
لكن المشكله ان ممكن اي حد يحل الاسئله دي وباسرع مايمكن
والبركه في جوجل ربنا يخليه
متااابع معاكم طبعا​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> - سؤال ديني​
> ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد​
> أول وعد من الله للبشر كان ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}.​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا شادي

هصحح واقولك النتيجة وفي انتظار الباقي من الاعضاء


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2010)

دايما افكارك جميله حبيبتى

ربنا يوفقك 

متابعه معاكى
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا شادي
> 
> هصحح واقولك النتيجة وفي انتظار الباقي من الاعضاء



تصححى يعنى بتراجعى ورايا 
ماشى ماشى انتى المفروض تقولى صح من غير اى حاجة انا مش بقول حاجة غلط :act19:​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا يا روزي​*
> *لكن المشكله ان ممكن اي حد يحل الاسئله دي وباسرع مايمكن*
> *والبركه في جوجل ربنا يخليه*
> 
> *متااابع معاكم طبعا*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

واكيد الاسئلة هتكون من اماكن مختلفة وهتشوف


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تصححى يعنى بتراجعى ورايا
> 
> ماشى ماشى انتى المفروض تقولى صح من غير اى حاجة انا مش بقول حاجة غلط :act19:​


 

ههههههههه يا واد بس اسكت

ومنتظرة كمان الباقي والجايزة لاول عضو جاوب الخمسه صح


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تصححى يعنى بتراجعى ورايا
> ماشى ماشى انتى المفروض تقولى صح من غير اى حاجة انا مش بقول حاجة غلط :act19:​





لو قالت صح يا شادي

ها ينقلوا عنك

لازم تنتظر بقية الاعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> دايما افكارك جميله حبيبتى​
> 
> ربنا يوفقك ​
> متابعه معاكى​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق كاندي

منوراني


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لو قالت صح يا شادي
> 
> ها ينقلوا عنك
> 
> لازم تنتظر بقية الاعضاء


 

تمام كده يا كليمو

انا هستني بقيت الاجوبه

لكن اول عضو هيجاوب الاسئلة كلها صح هو الفائز


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يلا يا شباب فين الاجابات


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب الجايزة اية 
اكيد كارت شحن ابو 1000 صح


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> طيب الجايزة اية
> اكيد كارت شحن ابو 1000 صح


 

ههههههه قولنا الجايزه

تصميم هدية


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه قولنا الجايزه
> 
> تصميم هدية



لا لا ماتنفعنيش انا التصميم ممكن يجيلى فى اى وقت انا عايز كارت شحن او تذكرة دريم بارك :ura1:​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هنبدا امته


----------



## Nemo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة اووووووووووووى
يا حبى انتى دماغك متكلفة ههههههههههه
فكرة تحفة


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

- سؤال ديني
ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد
 نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}.


2- سؤال ثقافي
ما اسم العائلة الأمريكية التي كانت تستثمر البنوك ؟

عائلة ( روتشيلد )

3- سؤال رياضي
من هو اللاعب السعودي الذي سجل اول هدف أولمبي،وما هو التاريخ،وامام من سجل الهدف.؟
ماجد عبدالله وسجلة فى مرمى البرازيل سنة 1984م.


4- سؤال حسابي
رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 11 ؟
4+5
4*5=20
4+5+11 = 20

5- فزورة
فاكهة مكونه من ثلاثة حروف اول حرف مثل اخر عرف؟


توت​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بداء يا جوفاني


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكره حلوووووووووه يا روزى
ربنا يستر بقا فى موضوع التصميمات دى هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لا لا ماتنفعنيش انا التصميم ممكن يجيلى فى اى وقت انا عايز كارت شحن او تذكرة دريم بارك :ura1:​




هههههههههه لا تصميم يعني تصميم


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هنبدا امته




انا بدأت يا حبي يلا جاوبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> فكرة حلوة اووووووووووووى
> يا حبى انتى دماغك متكلفة ههههههههههه
> فكرة تحفة



ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتيني

يلا منتظراكي


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> - سؤال ديني
> ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد
> نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}.
> 
> ...




هتعرف يا فادي النتيجة في الاخر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> فكره حلوووووووووه يا روزى
> ربنا يستر بقا فى موضوع التصميمات دى هههههههه​




هههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا كوكي

واجهزي بلاش دلع هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يلا يا جدعان بقى الله هنفضل كدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_*متابع معاكم وفي انتظار الفائز​*_


----------



## govany shenoda (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> 1- سؤال ديني​
> 
> ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد
> أول وعد من الله للبشر كان ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}.​
> ...


 بس ابقي قولي ان المسابقه نزلت


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*متابع معاكم وفي انتظار الفائز​*_


 

منور يا عياد


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> بس ابقي قولي ان المسابقه نزلت


 

حاااااااضر يا قمر

من عنيا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*فكرة حلوة اوي يا روزي*
*متميزة دايما*
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوي يا روزي*
> 
> *متميزة دايما*​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## انريكي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر ؟مع ذكر الشاهد
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 متابع حتا اشوف مين الفائز ههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*فكره جميله يا روزى ​تسلم ايدك ​ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​متابع أكيد ...  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> متابع حتا اشوف مين الفائز ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

نورت يا انريكي

قربت المسابقه تخلص واعلن اسم الفائز


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *فكره جميله يا روزى ​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ​*​
> 
> ...


 

منور يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يالهوى هو امتى بس هنعرف الفائز وتقريبا هيكون انا كل الاجابات واحدة باختلاف التوت والخوخ :d


----------



## christianbible5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ++ السلام والنعمه علي اجمل اعضاااااااااااء في الدنيا++​
> 
> انا بقي ناويه اطلع كل المواهب المستخبية عندكم هههههههههه​
> فكرتلكم في فكره كده وبتمني انها تعجبكم واشوف تفاعل من جميع الاعضاء​
> ...


 *موضوع هايل يا روزاية...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *موضوع هايل يا روزاية...*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معك...*


 

ربنا يخليك يا جوووووووو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

نتيجة المسابقة الاولي​

طبعا في ناس كانوا من اول الاعضاء اللي جاوبوا علي الاسئلة​ 
لكن في عضو واحد بس اللي جاوب علي الاسئلة كلها صح​ 
وهو​ 
احلي ديانه​ 
الف الف مبروك ويارب دايما متميز كده يا فادي​ 







​ 


شكر خاص للمصمم الرائع​ 
كليمو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك يا فادى وعقبال كل مره 
مجهود مميز يا روزايتى
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ويعوضك كليمووو على تعب محبتك*


----------



## انريكي (7 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف مبرووك يا فادي

ويارب دايما يا جميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك يا فادى وعقبال كل مره
> مجهود مميز يا روزايتى
> ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ويعوضك كليمووو على تعب محبتك*




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

دايما تشجيعك جميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


>




منور يا انريكي

في انتظارك في المسابقه الجديدة


----------



## روزي86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف مبرووك يا فادي
> 
> ويارب دايما يا جميل​*




منور يا ميكي

وعايزه اشوف اجاباتك في المسابقة القادمة


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك يا فادى وعقبال كل مره
> مجهود مميز يا روزايتى
> ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ويعوضك كليمووو على تعب محبتك*




الشكر الك يا دونا

ولمحبتك ايضاً

الرب يباركك


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نتيجة المسابقة الاولي​
> 
> طبعا في ناس كانوا من اول الاعضاء اللي جاوبوا علي الاسئلة​
> لكن في عضو واحد بس اللي جاوب علي الاسئلة كلها صح​
> ...



ميرسى ليك كتير يا روزى
ومستنين الحلقة الجديدة :99:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك يا فادى وعقبال كل مره
> مجهود مميز يا روزايتى
> ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ويعوضك كليمووو على تعب محبتك*



ربنا يخليكى يا دونا

تلميذك :smil6:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


>



الف شكر ليك يا انريكى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف مبرووك يا فادي
> 
> ويارب دايما يا جميل​*



ربنا يخليك يا ميكى

مستنين مشاركاتك فى المسابقة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اة طبعا الف شكر ليك يا كليمو على التصميم الجامد دة​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اة طبعا الف شكر ليك يا كليمو على التصميم الجامد دة​



مبروك يا  باشا تستاهل


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مبروك يا  باشا تستاهل



ربنا يخليك يا كليمو يا حبى

بجد تصميم جامد​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يعنى انا جاوبت كله صح وضيعتى عليا الجايزة عشان قدام مين
دة انتى بتقفى وتتلككى على حاجات
يا باى عليكى​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life

يابني محدش غريب ربح
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> jesus.my.life
> 
> يابني محدش غريب ربح
> ههههههههههههههه



لا يا عم مش بحب حد ياخد حاجة منى :ranting:​


----------



## Nemo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف مبروك يا فادى
مبرووووووووووووك
ومنتظرين السؤال الجديد


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ميرسى ليك كتير يا روزى
> 
> ومستنين الحلقة الجديدة :99:​


 

ميرسي ليك انت يا فادي

يارب دايما كده متفوق


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يعنى انا جاوبت كله صح وضيعتى عليا الجايزة عشان قدام مين
> 
> دة انتى بتقفى وتتلككى على حاجات
> 
> يا باى عليكى​


 

ههههههههه الله يا واد انت

انا من البداية قولت اول عضو هيجاوب كله صح

انت جاوبت بس كان في سؤال ناقص

ركز بقي المره الجايه يا جميل وانا متأكده انك هتكسب


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> jesus.my.life
> 
> يابني محدش غريب ربح
> ههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه قوله يا كليمو

احسن هعضه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لا يا عم مش بحب حد ياخد حاجة منى :ranting:​


 

ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ألف مبروك يا فادى
> مبرووووووووووووك
> ومنتظرين السؤال الجديد


 

نورتي يا حبي

عايزه اشوفك بقي في المسابقة الجاية


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه قوله يا كليمو
> 
> احسن هعضه ههههههههههههه



من غير ما قولوه

خلاص هو ها يخاف

من العض

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> من غير ما قولوه
> 
> خلاص هو ها يخاف
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه

صح كده


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا بيكم من جديد

في المسابقة رقم(2)

نبدأ



1- سؤال ديني
من هو الذي قال عنه الكتاب(انه وان مات يتكلم بعد)؟



2- سؤال ثقافي
في عهد من استخدمت الخرسانة المسلحة لاول مرة في البناء بمصر؟


3- سؤال رياضي
ماهو اسم ملعب برشلونة؟​

4- سؤال حسابي
رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 19 ؟




5- فزورة
فاكهة مكونة من ثلاثة حروف اذا حذفنا اول حرف اصبح طائر؟


يلا منتظراكم
​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم من جديد​
> 
> في المسابقة رقم(2)​
> نبدأ​
> ...


تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياقمر


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

تابعي معايا للنهاية وهتعرفي النتيجة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> اهلا بيكم من جديد​
> ​
> في المسابقة رقم(2)​
> ...



مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

> 1- سؤال ديني
> من هو الذي قال عنه الكتاب(انه وان مات يتكلم بعد)؟
> 
> يعقوب بن حلفى
> ...



بس للاسف بقى الاجابة جات متاخرة :scenic:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بس للاسف بقى الاجابة جات متاخرة :scenic:​




ولا يهمك يا فادي

ميرسي ليك يا جميل


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا يهمك يا فادي
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا جميل



العفو يا جميل

بس المرة الجاية بقى نقى وقت ابقى قاعد فية :new4:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يلا يا شباب في انتظار الباقي

الاسئلة سهلة جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> العفو يا جميل
> 
> بس المرة الجاية بقى نقى وقت ابقى قاعد فية :new4:​




ههههههههههه

حاضر يا فادي

من عنيا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم من جديد​
> 
> في المسابقة رقم(2)​
> نبدأ​
> ...


*فكرتها جميله يا روزى *
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *فكرتها جميله يا روزى *
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع كله[/SIZE]


----------



## jesus.my.life (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جيت متاخر الاجابات وصلت ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> جيت متاخر الاجابات وصلت ​


 

جاوب يا شادي

لسه مخلصناش


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انتهت المسابقة رقم(2)

والعضو اللي جاوب علي الخمس اسئلة صح

هو

المشرف الجميل

كوكو مان

الف مليون مبروك يا كوكو التميز

نورتنا










شكر خاص لكليمو لانه بجد بيتعب معايا جدا

ربنا يعوضك يا كليمو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انتهت المسابقة رقم(2)​
> 
> والعضو اللي جاوب علي الخمس اسئلة صح​
> هو​
> ...


 
*الله يبارك فيكى يا روزى *
*ربنا يعوضك *
*ميرسى كليمو على التصميم الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *الله يبارك فيكى يا روزى *
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك *
> *ميرسى كليمو على التصميم الرائع *
> ...


 

نورتنا يا كوكو

بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman​ 


​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انتهت المسابقة رقم(2)
> 
> والعضو اللي جاوب علي الخمس اسئلة صح
> 
> ...



موجودين للخدمة يا فندم


​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انتهت المسابقة رقم(2)
> 
> والعضو اللي جاوب علي الخمس اسئلة صح
> 
> ...




العفو يا كوكو

ومبوووووووووك
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موجودين للخدمة يا فندم​


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا بيكم معايا في المسابقة

رقم(3)

نبدأ

1- سؤال ديني
من هو ثالث ملك علي اسرائيل؟

2- سؤال ثقافي
ماهو اسم اول مطبعة في لبنان؟

3- سؤال رياضي
*من أول من عرف الشطرنج ؟ وفي اي عام؟*
​

4- سؤال حسابي
عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن، فكم عدد أفراد العائلة ؟

5- فزورة
اسم مكون من اربعة حروف واذا اضفنا نقطة علي الحرف الاول اصبح شئ باليد فما هو؟


منتظراكم 
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم معايا في المسابقة
> 
> رقم(3)
> 
> ...


كدة صح ولا اية


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> كدة صح ولا اية


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

تابعي بقي معايا وهنشوف مين اللي هيفوز


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

- سؤال ديني
من هو ثالث ملك علي اسرائيل؟
سليمان

2- سؤال ثقافي
ماهو اسم اول مطبعة في لبنان؟
مطبعة القديس جاورجيوس وتاسست سنة 1751م و التي توقفت بوفاة الشيخ يونس عام 1834م. 

3- سؤال رياضي
من أول من عرف الشطرنج ؟ وفي اي عام؟
هم الفرس عام590
قام باختراعها الفارسي كرناماك في الهند سنة 500

4- سؤال حسابي
عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن، فكم عدد أفراد العائلة ؟
6 بنات واخ لكل منهن يعنى 7
ولو قلنا اب وام يبقى 9

5- فزورة
اسم مكون من اربعة حروف واذا اضفنا نقطة علي الحرف الاول اصبح شئ باليد فما هو؟
حاتم
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم معايا في المسابقة​
> 
> رقم(3)​
> نبدأ​
> ...


 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم معايا في المسابقة​
> 
> 
> رقم(3)​
> ...


 
. ​

ميرسي ياقمر​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> - سؤال ديني
> 
> من هو ثالث ملك علي اسرائيل؟
> سليمان​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا فادي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> . ​
> 
> ميرسي ياقمر​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## انريكي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم معايا في المسابقة​
> 
> رقم(3)​
> نبدأ​
> ...


 مش واثق من الاجابة يا روزي

لكن اتمنا اكون امجاوب صح
[/quote]


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> مش واثق من الاجابة يا روزي
> 
> لكن اتمنا اكون امجاوب صح


[/quote]


ميرسي ليك يا انريكي

هتعرف اكيد لما اقول النتيجة

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نتيجة المسابقة رقم(3)

الف مبروك للفائزة

الملكة العراقية

مبروك ياقمر وبالتوفيق دايما يا حبي







شكر خاص لصاحبة التصميم الجميل

فراشة مسيحية​


----------



## انريكي (11 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك للملكة العراقية 

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نتيجة المسابقة رقم(3)​
> 
> الف مبروك للفائزة​
> الملكة العراقية​
> ...


 
الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر
مرسي جدااااا يا حبيبتي
ومرسي لفراشة مسيحية للتصميم الرووووووعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكوا ويعوضكوا تعب محبتكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك يا قمررر وعقبال كل مره
مجهود جميل روزايتى 
وطبعا تصميم فراشتى هو الذوق كله
ربنا يعوض تعبكوا *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


>


 
مرسي ليك يا غالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك ليكى يا ملكة :d​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك للملكة العراقية ​


 
مرسي ليك احلى ديانة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك يا قمررر وعقبال كل مره*
> *مجهود جميل روزايتى *
> *وطبعا تصميم فراشتى هو الذوق كله*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبكوا *


 
مرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> الف مبروك ليكى يا ملكة :d​


 
مرسي ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبرووووك يا ملكة 
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 ديسمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *مبرووووك يا ملكة *​


 
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك يا قمررر وعقبال كل مره*
> *مجهود جميل روزايتى *
> *وطبعا تصميم فراشتى هو الذوق كله*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبكوا *


 
ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا بيكم

في المسابقة رقم ((4))

نبدأ

1- سؤال ديني
من هو الابن الأكبر لصموئيل النبي؟مع ذكر الشاهد

2- سؤال ثقافي
أين توجد حاسة الشم لدى الثعبان؟

3- سؤال رياضي
في اي عام ظهر الكتاب الاول عن السباحه؟​

4- فزورة
يتحرك دائماً حواليك لكنك لاتراه فما هو ؟

يلا منتظراكم

​
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

1- سؤال ديني
من هو الابن الأكبر لصموئيل النبي؟مع ذكر الشاهد
وكان اسم ابنه البكر يوئيل
سفر صموئيل الاول الاصحاح الثامن اية 2 

2- سؤال ثقافي
أين توجد حاسة الشم لدى الثعبان؟
فــى اللســـان المتشـــعب
يعتمد على لسانه ذو الشعبة في التذوق والشم معا فعند خروجة للصيد يقوم بإخراج لسانه من العظمة اللسانية وتحريكه في الهواء فيلتقط لسانه ذرات الروائح من البيئة المحيطة ويحللها فيتعرف من خلال الرائحة على البيئة المحيطة ويستطيع تحديد مكان الفريسة وهو يفعل ذلك بمساعدة عضو يسمى عضو جاكبسون الذي يقوم بتحليل الروائح وارسالها للمخ هذا العضو يتموضع فوق لثة الثعبان 

3- سؤال رياضي
في اي عام ظهر الكتاب الاول عن السباحه؟
ظهر اول كتاب عن السباحة عام 1538 

4- فزورة
يتحرك دائماً حواليك لكنك لاتراه فما هو ؟

الهواء


----------



## انريكي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم​
> 
> في المسابقة رقم ((4))​
> نبدأ​
> ...


 جاوبت يا روزي 

:heat::heat::heat:


----------



## MAJI (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك ياروزي 86
وعيد ميلاد مجيد


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> 1- سؤال ديني
> من هو الابن الأكبر لصموئيل النبي؟مع ذكر الشاهد
> وكان اسم ابنه البكر يوئيل
> سفر صموئيل الاول الاصحاح الثامن اية 2
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا فادي


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> جاوبت يا روزي





انريكي قال:


> :heat::heat::heat:


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا انريكي


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> الف مبروك ياروزي 86
> وعيد ميلاد مجيد


 

ميرسي ليك 

وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير


----------



## bero7 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
يلا نسخن 
وانزلى بالمسابقة​


----------



## bero7 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا خسارة اتاخرت
تتعوض المسابقه الجديدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع كله

وفي المسابقه الجديدة هبقي ابعتلك اللينك


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نتيجة المسابقة رقم (4)

بشكر كل اللي شاركوا في المسابقة وجاوبوا

ولكن الاسرع كان

العضو النشيط جدا

احلي ديانة

ميرسي ليك يا فادي

وبالتوفيق المستمر دايما







شكر خاص لصاحبة التصميم الرقيق

فراشة مسيحية​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووك يا فادى 
ويارب دايما كسبان
*​


----------



## انريكي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووك الف مبروك يا فادي


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم كلكم يا جماعة

وعقبالكم يارب :d


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نتيجة المسابقة رقم (4)
> 
> بشكر كل اللي شاركوا في المسابقة وجاوبوا
> 
> ...




مبرووك لفاديييييييي

ميرسي على التصميم الحلو كتير 

لفراشة..

وكل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا حبيب قلبى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا روزى روحتى فين

3 ايام من غير حاجة كدة​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مبرووك لفاديييييييي
> 
> ميرسي على التصميم الحلو كتير
> 
> ...


 

وانت طيب يا كليموووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا روزى روحتى فين​
> 
> 
> 3 ايام من غير حاجة كدة​


 

موجوده اهو يا فادي

اسفه بجد كان ضغط شغل

وهنزل المسابقة ان شاء الله قريب


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موجوده اهو يا فادي
> 
> اسفه بجد كان ضغط شغل
> 
> وهنزل المسابقة ان شاء الله قريب



طالما ظروف احنا ما نقدرش نكلم

ربنا معاكى ويقويكى


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طالما ظروف احنا ما نقدرش نكلم
> 
> ربنا معاكى ويقويكى


 

ميرسي ليك يا جميل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب انا ها ريحك يا روزي لغاية ما تتفضي
عشان مش يضربوكِ
ههههههههههههههه


الالعاب الاولمبية الجديدة  في اي من البقاع او البلدان بدأت؟ 

المصارعين الضخمين ذوو الوزن الثقيل في اي بلد تواجدهم اكثر شيء؟ 

اول رئيس جمهورية للعراق ما اسمه؟ 

اكبر مدينة للفرفشة والترفيه اين تقع؟ 

في اي سنة ومن هو الاول الذي اكتشف ان للأنسان ضغط..؟ 

هناك بنت كتبت مذكراتها ابان الحرب من هي؟؟؟ 

===============




.


​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الالعاب الاولمبية الجديدة في اي من البقاع او البلدان بدأت؟
ي عام 1892م، بدأ البارون الفرنسي "كوبرتان" ـ وكان عمره آنذاك تسعاً وعشرين سّنة ـ دعوته للنهوض بالدورات الأولمبية من جديد.

وفي عام 1896م، انطلقت أولى الدورات الأولمبيةالحديثة بعد توقف دام 1503عام، بعدما تم تقديم الموعد من عام 1900م إلى عام 1896م، لتنطلق من مدينة "أثينا" تكريماً لليونان، بدلاً من انطلاقها من مدينة "باريس" الفرنسية عام 1900م. 


المصارعين الضمين ذوو الوزن الثقيل في اي بلد تواجدهم اكثر شيء؟
الصراحة مش فاهم معنى كلمة ضمين دى ؟

اول رئيس جمهورية للعراق ما اسمه؟

عبد السلام محمد عارف

اكبر مدينة للفرفشة والترفيه اين تقع؟


ديزنى لاند هيا اكبر مدينة ترفيهية على مستوى العالم
ولكن اختلفت الاقوال بعد افتتاح مدينة فيرارى فى ابو ظبى 

في اي سنة ومن هو الاول الذي اكتشف ان للأنسان ضغط..؟

ستيفن هانس فى عام 1733

هناك بنت كتبت مذكراتها ابان الحرب من هي؟؟؟

اى حرب تقصد يا كليمو ؟

على ما اعتقد انك تقصد  آن فرانك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

المصارعين الضخمين اي الوزن الثقيل
==================
ما فيش غيرها كتبت مذكراتها مشهورة  بالتاريخ الحديث..
والقديم..
ولو في غيرها كان  السؤال اختلف..


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

ايوه ايوه يا كليمو

هو ده الشغل يا باشا


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> ايوه ايوه يا كليمو
> 
> هو ده الشغل يا باشا



قلت لحسن يضربوكِ
هههههههههههههه
اخدت عنك مرة واحدة 
يعني مش تطمعي
ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> قلت لحسن يضربوكِ
> هههههههههههههه
> اخدت عنك مرة واحدة
> يعني مش تطمعي
> ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي يا كليمو

ربنا يخليك


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2010)

هو ما فيش حد ها يحاول غير احلى ديانة

عشان نحط الحل

مش صعبين يا جماعة

فينك يا روزي

اعملي دعاية بالبروفايلات

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حاضر يا كليمو

من عنيا يا باشا


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر يا كليمو
> 
> من عنيا يا باشا



باين عليكِ مشغولة كتير

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا مش مشغوله ولا حاجه بقول صدقني ليهم عشان يدخلوا


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب لو عايزة اعملي غيرها

ممكن مستعصبينالاسئلة ..بتاعة دي


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههه هما غالبا كده 

حاتر انا هنزل الاسئلة الجديدة


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

*اهلا بيكم​*

* في المسابقة رقم ((6))​ *
* نبدأ​ *
* 1- سؤال ديني​*
*  سؤال:                   ثلاثة وصف كل منهم بالجمال في طفولته أو شبابه؟مع ذكر الشاهد​*




* 2- سؤال ثقافي​*
*من مكتشف طبيعة الضوء المتماوجة ؟​*



* 3- سؤال رياضي​*
*من فاز بالذهبية في لعبة كرة اليد في بطولة الاسياد 2006 ؟   ​*




* 4- فزورة​*
*من الذي يرى عدوه وصديقه بعين  واحدة ؟​*



* يلا منتظراكم​*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*
> 
> * في المسابقة رقم ((6))​ *
> * نبدأ​ *
> ...



كويس ابتدينا النشاط من جديد


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كويس ابتدينا النشاط من جديد




اه كفايه كسل بقي هههههههههه

منور يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اه كفايه كسل بقي هههههههههه
> 
> منور يا كليمو




ماشي واحلى تصميم للرابح..





​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ماشي واحلى تصميم للرابح..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طيب تمام يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك علي تعب خدمتك

يلا يلا بقي عايزين نعرف مين اللي هيكسب ويفوز بالتصميم:yahoo:


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*
> 
> * في المسابقة رقم ((6))​ *
> * نبدأ​ *
> ...



يلا انا خلصت ولو فى حاجة غلط استرى عليا ههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هههههههه  يلا منتظرك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

طويب ما تشارك يا انريكي


----------



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طويب ما تشارك يا انريكي


 ههههههه فيه ايه يا كليمو

انا لو شفت البنت نيمو اه ليه كد ه يا نيمو دقيقة بس فرق عنك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

اي يا روزي فينك نمتي نوم العوافي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههه فيه ايه يا كليمو
> 
> انا لو شفت البنت نيمو اه ليه كد ه يا نيمو دقيقة بس فرق عنك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اي يا روزي فينك نمتي نوم العوافي هههههههههههههههه



ممكن يكونوا غلط 
كنت حطيت اجوبتك
ما فيش خسارة.


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2011)

كنت عارفه كل الاسئله معاده الرياضي معلومه حلوه يا نيمو


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو
عظيم المرة الجاية اسرعي


----------



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ممكن يكونوا غلط
> كنت حطيت اجوبتك
> ما فيش خسارة.


 انا حطيت الاجابة ههههههههه

لكن نفس اجابة نيمو اه يا نيمو لو اشوفك ههههههههههههههههههههه

مفيش فرق انا ولا نيمو يا كليمو انا اخوة في المسيح واذا فازت يعني انا فزت


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> يلا انا خلصت ولو فى حاجة غلط استرى عليا ههههههههههههه




هههههههههه

منوراني يا قمر هبقي اعلن النتيجة لما اشوف باقي الاعضاااااااااااااء


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههه  يلا منتظرك




وانا جيت اهو يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كنت عارفه كل الاسئله معاده الرياضي معلومه حلوه يا نيمو




منورة يا قمر

بس تجاوبي بردو واحنا بنشوف في الاخر مين  اول عضو جاوب علي جميع الاسئلة صح


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

- سؤال ديني

سؤال: ثلاثة وصف كل منهم بالجمال في طفولته أو شبابه؟مع ذكر الشاهد

ممن وصفوا بالجمال : 
يوسف ( 1تك39 : 6 ) موسى 0 عب11 : 23 ) . داود ( 1صم16 : 18 ) 



2- سؤال ثقافي

من مكتشف طبيعة الضوء المتماوجة ؟


توماس يونغ


3- سؤال رياضي

من فاز بالذهبية في لعبة كرة اليد في بطولة الاسياد 2006 ؟

الكويت

4- فزورة

من الذي يرى عدوه وصديقه بعين واحدة ؟

الاعور


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> يلا انا خلصت ولو فى حاجة غلط استرى عليا ههههههههههههه



اة اجبابتك غلط يا نيمو اجابتى انا الى الصح وامشى من هنا احسن :ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> - سؤال ديني
> 
> سؤال: ثلاثة وصف كل منهم بالجمال في طفولته أو شبابه؟مع ذكر الشاهد
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا شادي

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اة اجبابتك غلط يا نيمو اجابتى انا الى الصح وامشى من هنا احسن :ranting:​




هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:yahoo:



روزى الجايزة المرة دى لو ماجتش ليا هفجر نفسى فى المنتدى ولقد انعر من افعر واخر مرة هنبه ياجماعه عشان ما تقولوش المجنون عملها :bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> روزى الجايزة المرة دى لو ماجتش ليا هفجر نفسى فى المنتدى ولقد انعر من افعر واخر مرة هنبه ياجماعه عشان ما تقولوش المجنون عملها :bomb::bomb::bomb:​




هههههههههه ليه بس يا شادي

بص خليها المره اللي قبل الاخيره بلاش الاخيره هههههههه:yaka:


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه بس يا شادي
> 
> بص خليها المره اللي قبل الاخيره بلاش الاخيره هههههههه:yaka:



يوه بقى يا روزى بلاش تدخلى من باب الحنية عشان عارفه قلبى ضعيف وبيستسلم :kap:

ماشى يا روزى عشان خاطرك انتى بس :smil12:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يوه بقى يا روزى بلاش تدخلى من باب الحنية عشان عارفه قلبى ضعيف وبيستسلم :kap:
> 
> ماشى يا روزى عشان خاطرك انتى بس :smil12:​




هههههههههه يا ابو قلب طيب يا شادي

ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

حااااان وقت اعلان النتيجة والفائز في هذه المرحلة

هي

العضوه العسوله

نيموووووووووووو








الف مبروك يا قمر 

بتمنالك التوفيق دايما

وبشكر كل الاعضااااااااء اللي اشتركوا في هذه المسابقة

وشكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل
وهو

المشرف : كليمو

بشكركم جدا لتشجيعكم واشوفك علي خير في المسابقة الجديدة

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2011)

مبروووووك يا نيمووووووووووووو


----------



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

الف الف مبروك نيمو

:big29::yahoo::yahoo::mus13:


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

ميرسى ليكووووووووووووووووووووو جدا
وميرسى ع التصميم كليموووووووووووووو
ميرسى روزايا وانريكى وكلكوا


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى ليكووووووووووووووووووووو جدا
> وميرسى ع التصميم كليموووووووووووووو
> ميرسى روزايا وانريكى وكلكوا


 

العفو يا قمر الف مبروك

عقبال كل مره


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حااااان وقت اعلان النتيجة والفائز في هذه المرحلة
> 
> هي
> 
> ...



ميرسى روزى يا حبيبى
وميرسى كليمو ع التصميم
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2011)

Nemo

لازم وحدك تعرفي

ههههههههههههههه

انك ربحتِ


----------



## Nemo (12 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> nemo
> 
> لازم وحدك تعرفي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه حاضر
بس ليه هى الجايزة ممكن تروح منى؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى روزى يا حبيبى
> وميرسى كليمو ع التصميم
> ربنا يبارككم


 

العفو يا حبي

شكرا لنشاطك الجميل زيك


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يناير 2011)

*مبروووك نيمو..وشكرا كليمو وروزى على التقديم الرائع*


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *مبروووك نيمو..وشكرا كليمو وروزى على التقديم الرائع*


 

شكرا ليك يا دودو

نورتنا


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2011)

*معلش بقى اتأخرت فى الرد اصل الموضوع نزل قبل امتحاناتى بفترة قليلة فمكنتش بدخل*
*مبروووك لكل الفايزيين ومستنيين الاسئلة الجديدة*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر

نورتي طبعا

وقريب خالص هتنزل الاسئلة

انا بجهز فيها بس عشان الظروف مكنتش مساعده


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

*اهلا بيكم​*

* في المسابقة رقم ((7))​ *
* نبدأ​ *
* 1- سؤال ديني​*
*اذا سمعت أخا لك شتمك واهانك في غيبتك فعند حضورك وفي غيبته اظهر حبك له.

من قائل هذه العباره؟؟
* 


* 2- سؤال ثقافي​*
*ماهي العاصمة الأوروبية التي تقع على ملتقى نهري أمستل والإيجل ؟​*



* 3- سؤال رياضي​*
*أين أقيمت أول بطولة أفريقية؟​*




* 4- فزورة​*
*ابوابها مفتوحه في النهار ومغلقة في الليل اذ نظرت فيها رأيت نفسك؟

​*



* يلا منتظراكم​*​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*​
> منوره دايما​
> 
> *في المسابقة رقم ((7))​*​​
> ...


 تسلم ايدك ياقمر وعقبال كل مره


----------



## نفرتاري (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*​
> * اهلا يا حبيبتى*​
> 
> *في المسابقة رقم ((7))​*​
> ...


 




*ياااااااااااااااارب*


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2011)

*1- القديس يوحنا الدرجى
2- امستردام
3-السودان -الخرطوم - الملعب البلدي
4-بصى انا هقول العين بس مش متأكدة منها​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*
> 
> * في المسابقة رقم ((7))​ *
> * نبدأ​ *
> ...



*انا جاوبت اهو عايزه الجاايزه بقى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تم :dance:

عندى فكره لو الاجابه فى رساله خاصه هتكون افضل :11azy:
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياقمر وعقبال كل مره




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااارب*




هههههههه عسل يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *1- القديس يوحنا الدرجى
> 2- امستردام
> 3-السودان -الخرطوم - الملعب البلدي
> 4-بصى انا هقول العين بس مش متأكدة منها​*




ميرسي ليكي يا مريومه

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا جاوبت اهو عايزه الجاايزه بقى*




ههههههههه اممممممم الجايزه للاول واحد جاوب صح يا حبي

عشان المره الجايه بقي ابعتلك اللينك تدخلي جري ههههههههههه

نورتي بجد يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تم :dance:
> 
> عندى فكره لو الاجابه فى رساله خاصه هتكون افضل :11azy:
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

بس كده احسن لان الهدف بيكون اول شخص هيجاوب علي الاسئلة كلها صح

نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

حااااااان الان الاعلان عن المتسابق الفائز والاسرع في الاجابات علي المسابقة

رقم(7)


وهي العضوه المباركه


جوفااااااااااااااااااااااااني









الف مبروك يا قمر التميز وعقبال كل مره

وبشكر باقي الاعضاء اللي شاركوا في هذه المسابقة

وحظ جميل للجميع


وشكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل

كليمو


اشوفكم علي خير في المسابقة القادمة

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

يارب احمى مصر وشعبها


----------



## نفرتاري (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك جوفانى 

عقبلناهههههههههه


يلا نزلى الجديدة يا قمر*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2011)

مبرووووووك 

للرابحة

وبالتوفيق يا روزي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حااااااان الان الاعلان عن المتسابق الفائز والاسرع في الاجابات علي المسابقة​
> 
> رقم(7)​
> 
> ...


 

مبروك جيوفانى :flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووووك جوفانى
> 
> عقبلناهههههههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه عقبالك طبعا يا قمر

ومن عنيا هنزل المسابقه الجديدة

استعدي بقي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مبرووووووك
> 
> للرابحة
> 
> وبالتوفيق يا روزي




ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

وميرسي خالص لتعبك ومجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مبروك جيوفانى :flowers:​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

وعايزه ورده زيها بقي

ليس دحوه ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا روزى

اول مرة اشوفه

مستنين الجديد يا قمرررر


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع جميل يا روزى
> 
> اول مرة اشوفه
> 
> مستنين الجديد يا قمرررر




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي طبعا وحاضر هنزل الجديد


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا كوكو
> 
> وعايزه ورده زيها بقي
> 
> ليس دحوه ههههههههههههه


 

 اتفضلى يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اتفضلى يا روزى




ههههههههههههه

ميرسي لزوقك يا كوكو

ربنا يخليك


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حااااااان الان الاعلان عن المتسابق الفائز والاسرع في الاجابات علي المسابقة​
> 
> رقم(7)​
> 
> ...


 هييييييييييييييييييييييييه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
اول مره اكسب:yaka:
ميرسي يااحلي روزي 
وميرسي للفنان كليمو علي التصميم
وعقبال كل مره


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووووك جوفانى *
> 
> *عقبلناهههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 ميري ياقمر وعقبالك
الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مبرووووووك
> 
> للرابحة
> 
> وبالتوفيق يا روزي


 ميرسي يافنان 
وميرسي علي التصميم التحفه


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مبروك جيوفانى :flowers:​


 الله يبارك فيك كوكو مان
وعقبالك


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> اول مره اكسب:yaka:
> ميرسي يااحلي روزي
> وميرسي للفنان كليمو علي التصميم
> وعقبال كل مره


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

الف مبروك

ومنتظراكي في المسابقة الجديدة بقي 

شيدي حيلك بقي هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

*اهلا بيكم​​
 
​ 

في المسابقة رقم ((8))​

​
نبدأ​


1- سؤال ديني​

من يعاتبك ويوبخك علي زلاتك احبه مثل نفسك واتخذه لك صديقا.
​ 
من قائل هذه العباره؟؟
​ 

2- سؤال ثقافي​


من هو الذي صنع اول صورة متحركة في العالم ؟​​​ 



3- سؤال رياضي​


ما هي أنواع رفعات رفع الأثقال؟​
​ 




4- فزورة​


لا يمشي الا اذا وضعت اصابعك في عينيه؟


يلا يا شباب في انتظار الاجابات
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 

تمت الاجابه مش متأكد من اخر سؤال​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تمت الاجابه مش متأكد من اخر سؤال​




ميرسي ليك يا باشا

هبقي اقولك النتيجة لاحقا هههههههه

في انتظار الباقي


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2011)

1-القديس فيلوكسينوس
2- اول صورة متحركة صناعها " مايبريدج" ووضع 24 صورة صف واحد ليصور حصان يجري
3-الخطف – النطر
4-المقص


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> 1-القديس فيلوكسينوس
> 2- اول صورة متحركة صناعها " مايبريدج" ووضع 24 صورة صف واحد ليصور حصان يجري
> 3-الخطف – النطر
> 4-المقص




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## fullaty (12 فبراير 2011)

> من يعاتبك ويوبخك علي زلاتك احبه مثل نفسك واتخذه لك صديقا.
> 
> من قائل هذه العباره؟؟​



القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى​


> *من هو الذي صنع اول صورة متحركة في العالم ؟​*[/COLOR



مايبريدج" ووضع 24 صورة صف واحد ليصور حصان يجري​
*


			ما هي أنواع رفعات رفع الأثقال؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
هما اتنين النطر والخطف​
*



			لا يمشي الا اذا وضعت اصابعك في عينيه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
المقص​
والله واعلم يا روزى 
ولو فى حاجه غلط بلاش احراج علنى :t17:​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 انا شكلي جيت متاخر
المره الي جايه اتصلي بيه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2011)

مش فاهم  يا رزي 
هههههههههههههه
وضحي


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى​
> 
> مايبريدج" ووضع 24 صورة صف واحد ليصور حصان يجري​
> 
> ...




ههههههههه حاتر يا حبي

نورتيني بجد

هتعرفي النتيجة قريب


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا شكلي جيت متاخر
> المره الي جايه اتصلي بيه
> هههههههههههههه




هههههههههه معلش يا حبي ولا يهمك

اكيد المواصلات كانت زحمه ههههههههه

منوراني دايما


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مش فاهم  يا رزي
> هههههههههههههه
> وضحي




ههههههههه ولا انا مش فاهمه

ده انا بعتلك اللينك عشان تتابع يعني معانا هههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (13 فبراير 2011)

*انا اول ما قلتلك نزيليها قمت
ههههههههههه
يلا خيرها فى غيرها بقى
ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر
انشاء الله المرة الجاية*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انا اول ما قلتلك نزيليها قمت*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *يلا خيرها فى غيرها بقى*
> *ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر*
> *انشاء الله المرة الجاية*


 

هههههههههه معلش يا حبي

المره الجايه مش تقومي بقي ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

وما زلنا في انتظار الاجابات 

يلا فين الباقي


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

1- القديس اثانسيوس الرسولى

2-مايبريدج 

3- الخطف – النطر

4- المقص


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

منورين  الساحة


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

ده نورك يا كليموووووووووو


----------



## نفرتاري (14 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 


*اعتقد فى حد سابقنى وجاوب صح بردوا*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

ولا يهمك يا قمر

تتعوض المره الجايه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

يللا يا روزى قولى الاجابة الصح

بدل ما اعورك  :ranting::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه حاتر يا حبي

بس التصميم يجهز وهنزل بالتتر ههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 فبراير 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااه انا جيت متأخرة
يلا معلش خيرها بغيرها
مستنيين اعلان الفائز يا روزي ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

معلش حبيبتي

تتعوض اكيد

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

حان الان اعلان نتيجة الفائز

وهي

العضوه المباركه

fullaty

الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق دايما يا حبي









شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم المميز

كليمو


اشوفكم علي خير في المسابقة القادمة

تحياتي​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبروك fullaty
وعقبالنا تانى هههههه
يلا يا قمر الى بعدهش*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

اوك يا حبي هنزلها حاتر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه اوك يا قمر

هنزلها حاتر

نورتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروووووووك يا فندم 
عقبال كل مره ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

عقبالك يا كوكو 

يلا ورينا النشاط بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووك *fullaty*


​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

عقبالك يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عقبالك يا كوكو
> 
> يلا ورينا النشاط بقي ههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه
ميرسى :smile01
ورينا الاسئله وتشوفى النشاط :t39:​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 فبراير 2011)




----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى :smile01
> 
> ورينا الاسئله وتشوفى النشاط :t39:​


 

ههههههههههه حاتر يا كوكو

عنيا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

fofo.com قال:


>


 
الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

منورة حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fullaty (18 فبراير 2011)

> الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق دايما يا حبي​



الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر​



> شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم المميز
> 
> كليمو​



طبعا شكر كبير بصراحه صورة تحفه تسلم ايدك
 


> الف مبروك fullaty
> وعقبالنا تانى هههههه



الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر 
انا مكنتش برضى اشترك عشان مش تتعقدوا هههههههه​



> الف مبروووووووك يا فندم
> عقبال كل مره​



الله يبارك فيك يا كوكو​



> مبروووووووووووك fullaty​



الله يبارك فيكى يا كوينا ميرسى كتيييييير​

الملكه العراقيه وفوفو ميرسى كتير على التصميمات التحفه دى ربنا يعوضك   :new8:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

بالتوفيق دايما حبيبتي


----------



## fullaty (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بالتوفيق دايما حبيبتي



ميرسى يا قمر فى انتظار الاسئله الجديده :love45:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

حااااااااااتر قريبا هههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (22 فبراير 2011)

يلا فين الاسائله


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

من عنيا يا حبي

حاتر


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

*اهلا بيكم​​*
* ​*
*​ *

* في المسابقة رقم ((9))​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
* نبدأ​*


* 1- سؤال ديني​*

* كنت اسقف بسيط الحال واحببت الفقراء واعطيتهم مال*
* من هو؟​*
*​*
*​ *

* 2- سؤال ثقافي​*


* ما الحيوان الذي يمتلك اكثر من معدة واحدة ؟​​*
*​ *



* 3- سؤال رياضي​*


* متى تأسس الإتحاد الدولي لألعاب القوى؟​*
*​*
*​ *




* 4- فزورة​*


* ماهو البيت الذي لا يمكن دخوله؟​*
*​*
*​*
* يلا يا شباب في انتظار الاجابات​*
*​* ​​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2011)

1-الانبا  ابرام
2-الحوت
3-سنة 1912
4-بيت الشعر​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> 1-الانبا  ابرام
> 2-الحوت
> 3-سنة 1912
> 4-بيت الشعر​




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك

وفي انتظار الباقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​**
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


 
جاوبت :spor2: ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جاوبت :spor2: ​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

​


روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​**​​*​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جاوووبت يا قمر
مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> جاوووبت يا قمر
> مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة​




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## sparrow (3 مارس 2011)

المسابقه رقم 9 يا روزي
يعني في 8 قبلها نزلوا وانا ماخدتش بالي 
امممممممممم
بس فكرة جميله ومفيدة
هتابع معاكم


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم​​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*انتهت الاسئله:mus13:
شكـــرا روووزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> المسابقه رقم 9 يا روزي
> يعني في 8 قبلها نزلوا وانا ماخدتش بالي
> امممممممممم
> بس فكرة جميله ومفيدة
> هتابع معاكم




هههههههه معلش يا حبي

عموما كل لما انزلها هبعتلك اللينك

منوراني دايما


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *انتهت الاسئله:mus13:
> شكـــرا روووزى
> *​




شكرا ليك يا هيرو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## انجي حنا (3 مارس 2011)

1-الانبا ابرام
2-الحوت
3- 1921
4-الماكيت


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> 1-الانبا ابرام
> 2-الحوت
> 3- 1921
> 4-الماكيت




ميرسي ليكي يا انجي

مبسوطه بانضمامك معانا ويارب دايما


----------



## treaz (3 مارس 2011)

كااااااااان نفسى اعرفهم كلهم بس هى قالتلم برافو عليها


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ومنتظراكي تتابعي باقي المسابقات الجايه


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

حان الان الاعلان عن الفائز في المسابقة رقم ((9))​ 
وكانت العضوه العسوله​ 
FOFO​ 
الف مبروك يا قمر​ 
وفي انتظار المزيد في المسابقات القادمة​ 







​ 

شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل​ 
كليمو​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووك يا فوفو
يارب داتيما تفوزى كدة
وانتى يا كوبة
وقعتك سودة
بعتالى النتيجة والاسئلة لا
واااااااااااء
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مبروووووووك يا فوفو*​
> *يارب داتيما تفوزى كدة*
> *وانتى يا كوبة*
> *وقعتك سودة*
> ...


 

ههههههههه يابت ما انتي مش كنتي موجوده

يا فاشله ههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حان الان الاعلان عن الفائز في المسابقة رقم ((9))​
> وكانت العضوه العسوله​
> FOFO​
> الف مبروك يا قمر​
> ...


مرسي كتيررررر ياروزي والله يبارك فيكي يا قمر 

وشكراً كمان لكليمو علي التصميم الجميل دة ​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مبروووووووك يا فوفو
> يارب داتيما تفوزى كدة
> وانتى يا كوبة
> وقعتك سودة
> ...


مرسي ياHappyButterfly لله يارك فيكي​


----------



## نفرتاري (5 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا عسولة 
وعقبالى تالت مرة 
ههههههههههههههههه
بينى مش هجاوب خالص فى المسابقة دى
ههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2011)

مرسي يا نفرتاري الله يبارك فيكي يا جميل ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا عسولة
> وعقبالى تالت مرة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بينى مش هجاوب خالص فى المسابقة دى
> ههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههه لالالالالا ان شاء الله تكسبي يا حبي

مش تقلقي المسابقات جايه كتير


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

مبرووووك يا قمر



​


----------



## dodo jojo (7 مارس 2011)

*انا ممكن اشارك فى التصميمات..وفى المسابقه كمان​*


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*مبرووووك يا فوفو
بقولك ايه يا روزة نفسى اكسب مرة
تيجى نطبخها
هههههههههههههه
بصى اول ماتنزليها ممكن تبعتيلى اللينك
معلش هتعبك معايااااااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *انا ممكن اشارك فى التصميمات..وفى المسابقه كمان​*




اكيد ممكن يا دودو

تنورنا دايما يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مبرووووك يا فوفو
> بقولك ايه يا روزة نفسى اكسب مرة
> تيجى نطبخها
> هههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههه خلاص يا حبي موافقه ههههههههه

استعدي بقي للمسابقة الجديدة


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 مارس 2011)

*مستنيييييية يا روزي المسابقة الجديدة*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

اووووووووك يا حبي

في اقرب وقت اكيد هنزلها

وعايزه اشوف الشطاره بقي هههههههههه


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

فين الاسئلة الجديدة يا روزي يا صاحبة الافكار المميزة


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك علي زوقك

وعموما حاضر هنزل المسابقة الجديدة


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

*اهلا بيكم*​

*في المسابقة رقم ((10))*​







​ 



*نبدأ*​

*1-ما اسم أكبر كوكب من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية؟ وما ترتيبه بين الكواكب من حيث البعد عن الشمس؟*​ 

*2-لماذا سميت لوحة (الجيوكاندا) بـ(الموناليزا)؟*​



*3-ما اسم الطائر الذي لا يضع بيضاً بل يلد صغاراً؟*​ 

*4-ما الحيوان الذي إذا قطعته نصفين لا يموت؟*​ 


*يلا في انتظار الاجابات*​ 
*



*​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2011)

ما اسم أكبر كوكب من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية؟​ 
المشتري​ 

وما ترتيبه بين الكواكب من حيث البعد عن الشمس؟​ 
الخامس ​ 
لماذا سميت لوحة (الجيوكاندا) بـ(الموناليزا)؟​ 
نسبتاً الي عائلة زوج السيدة ليزا التي رسمتهاااا​ 

ما اسم الطائر الذي لا يضع بيضاً بل يلد صغاراً؟​ 
الخفااااااااااااااش ​ 
ما الحيوان الذي إذا قطعته نصفين لا يموت؟​ 
دودة الارض ​


----------



## ارووجة (20 أبريل 2011)

1-ما اسم أكبر كوكب من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية؟ وما ترتيبه بين الكواكب من حيث البعد عن الشمس؟

*المشتري ,  ترتيبه الخامس
*
لماذا سميت لوحة (الجيوكاندا) بـ(الموناليزا)؟

* عائلة زوج السيدة ليزا اللي رسمها ليوناردو دافنشي*

ما اسم الطائر الذي لا يضع بيضاً بل يلد صغاراً؟

*الخفاش*


ما الحيوان الذي إذا قطعته نصفين لا يموت؟

*دودة الارض*


----------



## MAJI (20 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *اهلا بيكم*​
> 
> *في المسابقة رقم ((10))*​
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> ما اسم أكبر كوكب من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية؟​
> 
> المشتري​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا فوفو يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> 1-ما اسم أكبر كوكب من كواكب المجموعة الشمسية؟ وما ترتيبه بين الكواكب من حيث البعد عن الشمس؟
> 
> *المشتري , ترتيبه الخامس*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

وميرسي للتقييم يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

MAJI قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > *اهلا بيكم*​
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2011)

متابع يا روزي
هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> متابع يا روزي
> هههههههههههه


 

تنور طبعا يا كليمووووووووووو


----------



## انريكي (20 أبريل 2011)

مش ينفع اجاوب يا روزي

الاجابات كلها صحيحة ههههههههههه

معلش في المرة القادمة اكون انا الافائز اكيد 

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش ينفع اجاوب يا روزي
> 
> الاجابات كلها صحيحة ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه اوك يا انريكي

نورت يا باشا


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2011)

_*متـابع باقى الاجابات يا روزى
والمره الجايه هكون اول واحد اجاوب
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

اووووووووك يا هيرو

انت تنور دايما


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

حااااااان الان اعلان اسم الفائز

وهي العضوه المباركه والمتفوقه 

فوفووووووووووووو

الف مبروك يا قمر وفي انتظار مشاركاتك في كل مسابقة​






شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل

الاسد المرقصي
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أبريل 2011)

مبروووووووووك يا قمر
والتصميم جميل جدااا يا عياد
مرسي ليكي يا روزي ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

منورة دايما


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ورجعت معاكم بعد غيبة طويلة جدا

وحشتوني خالص

ويلا نبدأ مسابقتنا الجديدة

1-كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟ 

2-في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر؟

3-أي هذه الاسماء هو الاسم الاول للملك جورج السادس؟ 
  أ.جون  
 ب.ألبرت  
 ج.جورج  
 د.مانويل


4-  اين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟ 


اتمني ان الاسئلة تكون سهلة وبسيطة وفي انتظار اجابتكم

بالتوفيق للجميع


​


----------



## مريم12 (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعت معاكم بعد غيبة طويلة جدا​
> 
> وحشتوني خالص
> 
> ...


 

*ميررررررسى يا قمررر*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

​


مريم12 قال:


> *ميررررررسى يا قمررر*
> ​





ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

وفي انتظار باقي الاعضاااااااااااااء​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 مايو 2011)

> > 1-كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟



دي حتي من اسمها هههههه

استمرت 116 عــــــــــام 



> 2-في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر؟



اما هي ثورة اكتوبر يا روزه 

اكيد نوفمبر طبعاً



> 3-أي هذه الاسماء هو الاسم الاول للملك جورج السادس؟



سماتهم علي اسمائهم هههههه

البرت 


> 4- اين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟



 قبعات بنما من اسمها برضوا  

اكيد في الأكوادور 

شكراً ياروزي علي الفرصة دي 
ربنا يباركك
بااااااااي يا miss
هههههههههه​​


----------



## نفرتاري (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ورجعت معاكم بعد غيبة طويلة جدا
> 
> وحشتوني خالص
> 
> ...



*
عمرى ما هعملها الاول انا اتعقدت*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دي حتي من اسمها هههههه
> 
> استمرت 116 عــــــــــام
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه باي يا تلميذ ههههههههههه

نورت يا بوب

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *
> عمرى ما هعملها الاول انا اتعقدت*




هههههههههههه خيرها في غيرها يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*امممممممم المرة الجاية انشاءالله هتلاقينى اول واحد بجاوب​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

اووووووووووك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

حاااااااان وقت اعلان الفائز

الفائزة الاسرع والاصح كانت العضوة المباركة

مريم12

الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق دايما








وبشكر كل الاعضاء اللي شاركوا في المسابقة 

وحظ سعيد في المسابقة القادمة

شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل

كليمو


اشوفكم علي خير في المسابقة القادمة تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## bilseka (1 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا روزي ويا كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يخليك

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااان وقت اعلان الفائز
> 
> الفائزة الاسرع والاصح كانت العضوة المباركة
> 
> ...



مــــــــــــبروك لمريـــم

شكــــــــــراً كتير ياروزي علي المواضيع المتميزة دي 
ويارب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح 

شكــــــراً كليمو علي التصاميم الروعة دي 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا روزي ويا كليمو



مشكور الله يخليك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااان وقت اعلان الفائز
> 
> الفائزة الاسرع والاصح كانت العضوة المباركة
> 
> ...



مبروك للفائزة
وميرسي لتعب روزي


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مــــــــــــبروك لمريـــم
> 
> شكــــــــــراً كتير ياروزي علي المواضيع المتميزة دي
> ويارب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا بوب

ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مبروك للفائزة
> وميرسي لتعب روزي



ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مريم12 (2 يونيو 2011)

*الله يبارك فيكم 
و ميررررسى يا روزايتى يا عسولة 
تسلم ايدك 
و ميرررسى يا كليمو على شهادة التقدير​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

العفو يا حبي

بالتوفيق دايما​


----------



## نفرتاري (26 أغسطس 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا مريوووووووووم
اوعدنا يا رب هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك عقبالى بس ما اظنش


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2012)

يفك من التثبيت
شكرا روزى حبيبتى على مجهودك


----------

